# BBMF-Blenheim Sunday treat



## Royzee617 (May 15, 2005)

BBMF-Blenheim Sunday treat... been watching a nice plane doc on Wings about the Spitfire... one I think I have not seen - but what can they possibly show us or tell us we have not already seen somewhere else? 
I love the Spitfire but do think it has been 'over-exposed'. Yes, it is deserving of our respect, admiration and gratititude but please let us see some other planes get the treatment.... they always seem so worried that the darn things won't sell, be watched etc. 
Oh well, time to get off the hobby horse and get back to making the Sunday tea.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

a nice little video there..........


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Cool fly by and landing. Looks great!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Nice vid.


----------

